# Top doesn’t work



## lgoodm03 (May 16, 2020)

I installed a new top pump. It only engages when pushed to top up. Does nothing for top down. Any advice on bleeding too?
Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome ...........

if it were me ....
I would post the year of my car and body style,,,, 
"nothing for top down" means what ?? no pump noise>>> or noise and no motion ??
do I have power at the pump on both sides

did the top work correctly before you put the pump in ? 
or is that why it was replaced ???
lots of unknowns,,,

repro or original switch ,,,,


----------



## lgoodm03 (May 16, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> welcome ...........
> 
> if it were me ....
> I would post the year of my car and body style,,,,
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 1966 gto I replaced the pump because it stopped working. Original switch. Pump engages to raise the roof. No noise/action when I push the switch to lower


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

probably the switch... they are tender ,,, and dont like a load put on them ...
there is a couple good write ups on using the switch to trigger a relay to feed power to the pump
they can draw 20 amps .... it burns the switches ,,,,
time to check for power at the motor plug both sides,,, purple and gray ??
if you have power to one side swap the wire in the plug or use a LARGE jumper wire 
and power up the other side of the motor ,,,
so you can get the top down or at least


----------



## lgoodm03 (May 16, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> probably the switch... they are tender ,,, and dont like a load put on them ...
> there is a couple good write ups on using the switch to trigger a relay to feed power to the pump
> they can draw 20 amps .... it burns the switches ,,,,
> time to check for power at the motor plug both sides,,, purple and gray ??
> ...


I finally have time. I got the switch out. I have power to the red and. The black. I have no power to thr green (down I think). At the switch and where the green goes into the clip. Do know where thr green goes?

thanks


----------



## lgoodm03 (May 16, 2020)

lgoodm03 said:


> I finally have time. I got the switch out. I have power to the red and. The black. I have no power to thr green (down I think). At the switch and where the green goes into the clip. Do know where thr green goes?
> 
> thanks


I tracked down the green and have power to the pump on both up and down. Top still won’t go up. Pump spins. I used a fluid matic to bleed and fill. I see no leaks?

thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

lgoodm03 said:


> I tracked down the green and have power to the pump on both up and down. Top still won’t go up. Pump spins. I used a fluid matic to bleed and fill. I see no leaks?
> 
> thanks


Maybe pull a line at the cylinder and put it into a catch can to see if fluid is flowing. This may also bleed the line if it is an air locked line. I would do both cylinders to make sure each gets fluid and remove any air.

You may have a bad pump, or a stuck check valve which I assume the pump may have when it reverses. So you may have to pull it apart.


----------

